
Crazy or Brilliant? Commuting from Las Vegas to San Francisco to Save Rent - davesailer
http://www.citylab.com/commute/2015/10/crazy-or-brilliant-commuting-from-las-vegas-to-san-francisco-to-save-rent/410620/
======
sethammons
By their standards, I qualify as a super commuter. I drive 35 minutes to the
train and spend 55 minutes on the train (with a three minute walk after that)
to get from my house in a secluded mountain town to the OC (Orange County,
CA). I think it is around 70 miles one way. Where I live is beautiful, quiet,
and similar to where someone from the city might vacation. I'm paid well; even
so, I have no notion of how people afford to live down in the OC itself. My
mortgage is half to a third of some of my coworkers rent.

